# Nadie nace sabiendo



## X.Cyclop

Se dice:

"Nobody borns knowing"


----------



## swyves

Hmmm.. mientras pienso en si hay una frase equivalente, voy a ofrecer "Nobody's born wise" (sabio). Puedes explicarnos un poquito más de que significa ... aún un poco de contexto?


----------



## Mate

When you make a mistake amd someone critizies you for that, then is when this phrase often appears. Like "hey, step off my back"


----------



## X.Cyclop

Cuando uno te dice "perdón por mi ignorancia", tú le contestas "nadie nace sabiendo". 



> hey, step off my back


No entendí eso.

I didn't understand that.


----------



## lily8

*Nobody was born knowing* sounds good... but, honestly, I don't know the exact equivalent in English... Swyves is a native speaker, so he must know the answer...


----------



## lily8

Mateamargo said:


> When you make a mistake amd someone critizies you for that, then is when this phrase often appears. Like "hey, step off my back"


 
It means something like: 
¡Dejame en paz!


----------



## Mate

X.Cyclop said:


> Cuando uno te dice "perdón por mi ignorancia", tú le contestas "nadie nace sabiendo".
> 
> 
> No entendí eso.
> 
> I didn't understand that.


Si, tienes razón. No hay una equivalencia evidente. "Step off my back" is quite more aggressive than what you are trying to expres in Spanish. But then again, if someone is suggesting that you are an ignorant (not himself), then you can humbly respond: Nobody's born knowing everything (or wise) or you can be more intolerant and say "Step off my back".


----------



## swyves

No puedo pensar en ninguna frase equivalente en inglés. En esta situación, diría:

"I wasn't to know"
"How was I to know?"

También me gusta lo de Mateamargo, "nobody's born knowing everything", o "you can't know everything"


----------



## Edwin

Literalmente:

"Nobody is born knowing...."

Encontré esto en la red:


*Nadie nace sabiendo cómo invertir.*

Creo que se traduciría 

*Nobody is born knowing how to invest.
*


----------



## Edwin

quizá mejor:

People aren't born knowing how to invest.


----------



## swyves

Eso me parece bien para el contexto de inversiones....


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Actually, a common English expression in such cases is "You learn and live" meaning you can only acquire knowledge from experience. Not sure how universally true that is, but it is a good expression to tell somebody to 'get off your back'


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Sorry!! You Live and Learn, of course!!! Time for me to go to bed

 They also jokingly add: then you die and forget it all


----------



## Edwin

También, gracias a Google:

“Nadie nace sabiendo”, afirma el proverbio. Pero, todos podemos aprender.

Quizás sea:

No one is born knowing...but we can all learn.


----------



## swyves

Me gusta mucho "you live and learn" en este sentido.


----------



## X.Cyclop

"LMAO". Me dieron tantas respuestas que ahora no se cuál usar.  No estoy acostumbrado a esto, es el primer foro que dan más de 15 respuestas, buenas, y  en cuestión de minutos.  

¿Porqué se usa "is" o "was"?  

Nobody born knowing.
Nobody'*s* born knowing.


----------



## lily8

Because the verb "nacer" is "*to be* born"


----------



## Mate

X.Cyclop said:


> "LMAO". Me dieron tantas respuestas que ahora no se cuál usar.  No estoy acostumbrado a esto, es el primer foro que dan más de 15 respuestas, buenas, y  en cuestión de minutos.
> 
> ¿Porqué se usa "is" o "was"?
> 
> Nobody born knowing.
> Nobody'*s* born knowing.


Porque si no falta el verbo


----------



## Edwin

Pues, no se dice "nobody born knowing".  tienes que insertar una forma de "to be" ya que nacer = to be born. Así que es correcto decir: 

Nobody is born knowing 
Nobody was born knowing
Nobody has been born known
etc.


----------



## X.Cyclop

Ok.

Entonces, me quedo con "*Nobody's born knowing*" o "*Live and learn*". 

Ustedes sí saben. 

Gracias.


----------



## Edwin

X.Cyclop said:


> Ok.
> 
> Entonces, me quedo con "*Nobody's born knowing*" o "*Live and learn*".
> 
> Ustedes sí saben.
> 
> Gracias.



Puede ser, pero para mí, "live and learn" no tenga el mismo significado. Eso quiere decir,  "vivir y aprender" y creo que no es lo mismo.


----------



## Mate

Edwin said:


> Puede ser, pero para mí, "live and learn" no tenga el mismo significado. Eso quiere decir, "vivir y aprender" y creo que no es lo mismo.


Yep! Stick to "*Nobody's born knowing*"


----------



## swyves

Estoy de acuerdo que no es lo mismo, pero creo que a veces puede ser útil para remplazar "nadie nace sabiendo" como no hay una frase normal así en inglés. De todas maneras, cabe tener en cuenta que significa, y las diferencias de uso.


----------



## Edwin

Sí se usan "nobody is born to"  y "no one is born to" 

Tal vez lo más famoso sea, "No one is born hating anything, you have to be taught to hate."


----------



## X.Cyclop

Edwin said:


> Puede ser, pero para mí, "live and learn" no tenga el mismo significado. Eso quiere decir,  "vivir y aprender" y creo que no es lo mismo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> swyves said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo que no es lo mismo, pero creo que a veces puede ser útil para remplazar "nadie nace sabiendo" como no hay una frase normal así en inglés. De todas maneras, cabe tener en cuenta que significa, y las diferencias de uso.
Click to expand...


----------



## julian_lp

"Nobody borns knowing everything"
Even though it is not widely used, I would be willing to bet it is correct...


----------



## swyves

I think I could have won a peso off you there, Julian:

"Nobody's born knowing everything"


----------



## julian_lp

swyves said:


> I think I could have won a peso off you there, Julian:
> 
> "Nobody's born knowing everything"




ooooohhhhh, now I understand 

I born 
I am born 

I'll send you my peso to your mailbox


----------



## elmoch

swyves said:


> Hmmm.. mientras pienso en si hay una frase equivalente, voy a ofrecer "Nobody's born wise" (sabio). Puedes explicarnos un poquito más de que significa ... aún un poco de contexto?


 


Yo también creo que sería *Nobody's born wise* o *No man is born wise*. Como en los ejemplso siguientes:


Everyone needs to learn to be wise. Nobody is born wise.
http://www.easyenglish.info/bible-commentary/proverbs-lbw.htm
No man is born wise or learned.
http://www.elibronquotations.com/author.phtml?a_id=3128
Time ripens all things; no man is born wise.
http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/authors/m/miguel_de_cervantes.html
(No he encontrado la supuesta versión original de esta frase atribuida a Miguel de Cervantes)
En español se puede decir:
*Nadie nace sabiendo*
*Nadie nace enseñado* 


Se admiten todo tipo de técnicas, desde las más básicas hasta las más avanzadas. Estamos aquí para aprender y nadie nace enseñado.
http://www.flickr.com/groups/tecnicaycritica/
—Vos tenéis razón, Sancho —dijo la duquesa—, que nadie nace enseñado, y de los hombres se hacen los obispos, que no de las piedras. http://cvc.cervantes.es/obref/quijote/edicion/parte2/cap33/default.htm
Nadie nace enseñado.
http://es.wiktionary.org/wiki/Wikcionario:Artículos:Almacén#N
O incluso, *Nadie nace aprendido* (que a mí me suena demasiado coloquial).

Saludos.


----------



## Edwin

elmoch said:


> Yo también creo que sería *Nobody's born wise* o *No man is born wise*.



A veces sí, pero no siempre. Todo depende del contexto. Por ejemplo en oraciones como estas (de la red):

*Nadie nace sabiendo cómo invertir.*
*Nadie nace sabiendo ser padre…*
*Nadie nace sabiendo de automóviles, ni de decoración, ni de dietas de bajas calorías.*
*Nadie nace sabiendo estudiar, y menos aun los estudiantes que pueblan hoy nuestras aulas*

Parece que en tales casos sería mejor traducirlas como:  

*No one is born knowing how to invest/how to be a father/about automobiles/how to study, etcera.*


----------



## elmoch

Edwin said:


> A veces sí, pero no siempre. Todo depende del contexto. Por ejemplo en oraciones como estas (de la red):
> 
> *Nadie nace sabiendo cómo invertir.*
> *Nadie nace sabiendo ser padre…*
> *Nadie nace sabiendo de automóviles, ni de decoración, ni de dietas de bajas calorías.*
> *Nadie nace sabiendo estudiar, y menos aun los estudiantes que pueblan hoy nuestras aulas*
> 
> Parece que en tales casos sería mejor traducirlas como:
> 
> *No one is born knowing how to invest/how to be a father/about automobiles/how to study, etcera.*


 
De acuerdo, yo planteo el caso en que se usa sólo la frase hecha, sin referirse a lo "no sabido" después, sino cuando ya se ha mencionado o aludido antes. Por ejemplo:

- No tengo ni idea de inversiones.
- No te preocupes, ya aprenderás. Nadie nace sabiendo.

- No soy un buen padre...
- Es un sentimiento muy común. Nadie nace sabiendo.

- No sé nada de automóviles.
- No importa, aprenderás con la práctica. Al fin y al cabo, nadie nace sabiendo.

Aquí la idea es que en general, no existe la ciencia infusa, sino la tabula rasa.

Saludos.


----------

